# [Intel] TRIM on RAID.



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Intel releases TRIM support for RAID configurations!

http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/107...or_trim_i_raid

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/deta...&DwnldID=15251


----------



## TheSprunk

It appears that this is for all SSD's, not just intel ones, provided the SSD's are RAID'd on an intel based ICH10 southbridge. Says RAID 0 and 1 are supported but not 5.

Good news







Time to order Two OCZ Vertex SSD's to replace my raptors. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## mini1337s

Aww... there goes my paycheck.


----------



## Riou

Does this mean older SSDs without TRIM can get TRIM under RAID?


----------



## Interpolation

A smile worthy find no less.


----------



## sintricate

Pretty sweet. Now I just need to come up with the money for 2 SSDs


----------



## dragosmp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
Does this mean older SSDs without TRIM can get TRIM under RAID?

Nope









This update only allows Intel chipset to use TRIM if the SSDs are in RAID

BTW


----------



## AMD+nVidia

DARN!

Both my desktop and laptop use the ICH9!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSprunk* 
It appears that this is for all SSD's, not just intel ones, provided the SSD's are RAID'd on an intel based ICH10 southbridge. Says RAID 0 and 1 are supported but not 5.

Good news







Time to order Two OCZ Vertex SSD's to replace my raptors. Thanks for the heads up

Yes this works for all SSD's.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *dragosmp* 
Nope









This update only allows Intel chipset to use TRIM if the SSDs are in RAID

BTW









All manufactors support this as long as they have regular TRIM support.
OCZ, Kingston, Intel, Corsair you name it. As long as they have TRIM support that is.


----------



## Dar_T

Does this work with Windows 2008 Server R2, which I assume is quite similar to Win7.


----------



## Arkuatic

More awesome than I can possibly imagine.


----------



## far2wired

There goes my only reason not to buy one...

Ah, no wait, last one - if only prices dropped a bit more.


----------



## monogoat

Praise the Lawd!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dragosmp*


Nope









This update only allows Intel chipset to use TRIM if the SSDs are in RAID

BTW











I thought that too... but reading further it says supports of all volume types except RAID5!

Intel was suppose to release drivers just for AHCI. However, it seems Intel must have figured it out for the basic RAID types which don't actually break the sectors apart. I'm trying to see how Intel suddenly got this advanced with TRIM.

Quote:



• Trim (Microsoft Windows 7* only)
This feature provides support for solid state disks (SSDs) that meet the ATA-8 protocol requirements. This feature optimizes write operations, helps devices reduce wear, and maintains unused storage area on devices as large as possible.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


All manufactors support this as long as they have regular TRIM support.
OCZ, Kingston, Intel, Corsair you name it. As long as they have TRIM support that is.


 What he meant was these drivers were suppose to just to support TRIM for non-RAID SSDs. Before this only the native Windows 7 AHCI drivers supported TRIM and Intel was just to add the support. However, Intel went beyond that add got TRIM-supported RAID as well. This is news to everyone.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

I have Intel Rapid Storage software currently installed. I can see my raid. I found trim in the help section.

I didn't find how to run trim. Am I missing something?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*


I have Intel Rapid Storage software currently installed. I can see my raid. I found trim in the help section.

I didn't find how to run trim. Am I missing something?


You don't have a SSD or Windows 7... you don't need TRIM and your OS does not support TRIM.


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

OH HELL YEAH!!! My UD3R has ICH10R on the southbridge!

Now if only I had the money...


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


You don't have a SSD or Windows 7... you don't need TRIM and your OS does not support TRIM.


I have two SSD's in raid. And I'm running windows 7.

Updated sig.

Edit:moved question to 
http://www.overclock.net/ssd/693722-...el-matrix.html


----------



## yawnbox

some benchmarks i've found:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...FOR-INTEL-RAID

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=247707&page=2

Does this include all forms of ICH10?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I/O_Controller_Hub#ICH10*

* 82801JB - ICH10 Base (ICH10)
* 82801JR - ICH10 RAID (ICH10R)
* 82801JH - ICH10 Digital Home (ICH10D)
* 82801JO - ICH10 Digital Office (ICH10DO)


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yawnbox*


some benchmarks i've found:

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...FOR-INTEL-RAID

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...=247707&page=2

Does this include all forms of ICH10?


The ICH10 (as opposed to the ICH10*R*) doesn't supprt RAID. However, it probably benefits with Intel TRIM drivers as opposed to the Windows 7 generic driver.

This update probably applies to ICH9R as well... but someone needs to confirm.


----------



## yawnbox

My Intel D5400XS is on the list. That's 6321ESB (ICH6)


----------



## Rayzer76

Well, wasn't that special of Intel to go above and beyond? I am shocked and glad for the news also. Now if my damn drives would get delivered from rma, we could test out this new driver....


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Do I have to format to use this?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Do I have to format to use this?

No... but the TRIM marking will probably affect only newly deleted sectors.


----------



## Eduardv

Awwww i think i'll have to order another OCZ vertex turbo


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dar_T* 
Does this work with Windows 2008 Server R2, which I assume is quite similar to Win7.

Windows 7 drivers and Windows Server 2008 R2 drivers/software are usually exactly the same.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
DARN!

Both my desktop and laptop use the ICH9!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
The ICH10 (as opposed to the ICH10*R*) doesn't supprt RAID. However, it probably benefits with Intel TRIM drivers as opposed to the Windows 7 generic driver.

This update probably applies to ICH9R as well... but someone needs to confirm.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *yawnbox* 
My Intel D5400XS is on the list. That's 6321ESB (ICH6)

Now this is confusing, does this work for ICH9 or not, lol. I plan on getting SSD's when I rebuild at the end of this year (Storm of War coming out).


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Urufu_Shinjiro* 
Now this is confusing, does this work for ICH9 or not, lol. I plan on getting SSD's when I rebuild at the end of this year (Storm of War coming out).

I think it does.... but not sure.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
I think it does.... but not sure.

Now you're just messin with me, lol.


----------



## Nolander

I am currently still running my DFI LANPARTY DK P35-T2RS with ICH9R. I hope this TRIM RAID SSD update applies to ICH9R as well because it would allow people with older systems to take advantage of this ability to super upgrade our hard drive configurations.

I will look for answers online but frankly I get most of my news from here. The moment I find out I will post back and buy a 2nd Vertex SSD for my system.


----------



## Varjo

Wow, go intel. I might have to look at picking up another of these drives...


----------



## 2Luke2

Sweeet finally!!!


----------



## Dream Killer

Keep in mind that the controller still needs to be in AHCI/RAID mode to enable TRIM. For the people with single drives, I haven't measured any performance difference from the regular Microsoft AHCI driver vs these Intel AHCI drivers.

Gives me an incentive to buy another X-25M drive though.

PS: With these drivers, TRIM is supported on all Intel controllers with AHCI/RAID.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


Keep in mind that the controller still needs to be in AHCI/RAID mode to enable TRIM. For the people with single drives, I haven't measured any performance difference from the regular Microsoft AHCI driver vs these Intel AHCI drivers.

Gives me an incentive to buy another X-25M drive though.

PS: With these drivers, TRIM is supported on all Intel controllers with AHCI/RAID.


It does help if you have a single SSD + HDD RAID0 for storage.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


It does help if you have a SSD + HDD RAID0 for storage.










Ah, overlooked that configuration. +1


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


It does help if you have a single SSD + HDD RAID0 for storage.










As is my case. Fortunately my Indilinx also has garbage collection, so having TRIM now is icing on the cake.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


Ah, overlooked that configuration. +1


For many of us, this is the common config.


----------



## Nolander

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dream Killer* 
Keep in mind that the controller still needs to be in AHCI/RAID mode to enable TRIM. For the people with single drives, I haven't measured any performance difference from the regular Microsoft AHCI driver vs these Intel AHCI drivers.

Gives me an incentive to buy another X-25M drive though.

PS: With these drivers, TRIM is supported on all Intel controllers with AHCI/RAID.

Just for clarification purposes, your last statement would include ICH9R with AHCI/RAID, correct?


----------



## tehmaggot

Installing meow.

Edit: Got it installed, anybody know how I can check to see if TRIM is reported as functional?


----------



## flamingoyster

I haven't been excited about anything hardware related since Fermi was *originally* announced. And this is, frankly, even more exciting than that. I'm going to immediately look into SSD's. I AM SO HAPPY AHHHHHH









Edit: I'm bursting with happiness!






















Edit: Maybe I'm too happy








Edit: Screw it, this is awesome!






























Edit: Is this Intel's best 160 GB drive? (Intel X25-M Mainstream SSDSA2MH160G2R5) Also, what stripe is best for raid ssd's? I've seen different information on this.


----------



## DrFPS

Trim is working in raid0. YEA had good gains already.

OK so how do we know trim is enabled? Like this.

start/run/cmd at the prompt "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify" no quotes [press enter]

It will return with DisableDeleteNotify = 1 trim is turned off/disabled
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 trim is turned on/enabled

OK trim came back =1 (off)and now you want it on.

"fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify = 0"
You can also "fsutil behavior help"

Hope this helps.


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrFPS*


Trim is working in raid0. YEA had good gains already.

OK so how do we know trim is enabled? Like this.

start/run/cmd at the prompt "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify" no quotes [press enter]

It will return with DisableDeleteNotify = 1 trim is turned off/disabled
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 trim is turned on/enabled

OK trim came back =1 (off)and now you want it on.

"fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify = 0"
You can also "fsutil behavior help"

Hope this helps.


While that seems to be a very easy method of turning it on, it kind of feels like a "back alley" route. Isn't there just a way to do it in Intel Matrix Storage Manager? Or rather, shouldn't it just be on once you install the latest firmware?


----------



## Rayzer76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrFPS*


Trim is working in raid0. YEA had good gains already.

OK so how do we know trim is enabled? Like this.

start/run/cmd at the prompt "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify" no quotes [press enter]

It will return with DisableDeleteNotify = 1 trim is turned off/disabled
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 trim is turned on/enabled

OK trim came back =1 (off)and now you want it on.

"fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify = 0"
You can also "fsutil behavior help"

Hope this helps.


DrFPS - When i had my raid up and running, the trim was still enabled, using this method to verify, but as we all know, the commands weren't being sent. Do you know of a way to actually check that the command is passing? I haven't been able to find anything via the Google...


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrFPS*


Trim is working in raid0. YEA had good gains already.

OK so how do we know trim is enabled? Like this.

start/run/cmd at the prompt "fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify" no quotes [press enter]

It will return with DisableDeleteNotify = 1 trim is turned off/disabled
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 trim is turned on/enabled

OK trim came back =1 (off)and now you want it on.

"fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify = 0"
You can also "fsutil behavior help"

Hope this helps.


That only tells you if TRIM is enabled. It does not tell you if TRIM is working.

You have to write a large file, delete it, and then watch for the HDD light for activity after a few minutes. However, this doesn't always work either.

The only sure way to know is write huge file, delete it, and benchmark. Come back later and benchmark again.


----------



## Rayzer76

Duckie - That was the only option i found also. No Fed Ex truck today=no raid 0 for rayzer today. I'm very eager to try this driver.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


Duckie - That was the only option i found also. No Fed Ex truck today=no raid 0 for rayzer today. I'm very eager to try this driver.


 No tracking number?

Someone should write a TRIM test app...


----------



## Rayzer76

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


No tracking number?

Someone should write a TRIM test app...


Nope. Not yet. They've had both cards since last Wednesday. From what i'm understanding, the new RMA drives are shipped from Taiwan. I'm gonna give it till Wednesday, then shoot Ryder a PM.


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer76*


DrFPS - When i had my raid up and running, the trim was still enabled, using this method to verify, but as we all know, the commands weren't being sent. Do you know of a way to actually check that the command is passing? I haven't been able to find anything via the Google...



Just like duckieho explains above. I see a short burst of drive activity, just before it will go to suspend.

I use two free benchmarking tools. ATTO and AS SSD. Here are the links to the downloads.
TechPowerUp.com/ATTO/download

OCZ.com/forum/as ssd/download

Quote:



flamingoyster; "Intel Matrix Storage Manager? Or rather, shouldn't it just be on once you install the latest firmware?"



Actually it's part of win7. Hence the reason to have to access it through the command line shell.
Win7 has it on by default (I think). I had turned trim off because of raid0.
I was using garbage collection.(gc) TRIM's low level bastard cousin.

GC is firmware. If the trim command is on GC won't work

I have another way of bench marking through the cmd shell. 
At the prompt "winsat disk"
I have a collection of win 7 commands explanations. I'll post a few of the really good ones.
They are all ms technet.com the win 7 developers home page. 
Damage system files
http://technet.microsoft.com
/en-us/magazine/ff184577.asp

Disk partition command explained w/ switches
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/l.../bb490893.aspx

How to build a virtual disk within windows.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/m.../ee872416.aspx

Enable bitlocker on your usb thumb drive.
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/m.../ff404223.aspx

I have a lot of these. Power shell cmd explained, remote power shell, bla bla.
Everyone that has windows should have a free technet.com account.


----------



## Rayzer76

I should hook up my HD activity light....lol, i don't even know if it works, lol

Thanks Doc


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayzer76* 
DrFPS - When i had my raid up and running, the trim was still enabled, using this method to verify, but as we all know, the commands weren't being sent. Do you know of a way to actually check that the command is passing? I haven't been able to find anything via the Google...


Just like duckieho explains above. I see a short burst of drive activity, just before it will go to suspend.

I use two free benchmarking tools. ATTO and AS SSD. Here are the like to the downloads.
TechPowerUp.com/ATTO/download

OCZ.com/forum/as ssd/download

At the prompt "winsat disk"
Is windows7 statistical analyzer for the disk.
Glad to help.


----------



## u238

This is terrible news! My resolve to wait for SSD prices to drop is weakening...


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *u238*


This is terrible news! My resolve to wait for SSD prices to drop is weakening...










Haha


----------



## Murlocke

Not sure if TRIM is working or not.

A single 80GB X25-M advertises 70MB/s writes. So I should be getting around 130-140MB/s writes with 2 in Raid 0. My writes are still all over the place.


----------



## Murlocke

Also does anyone know if this service is needed for TRIM support? I'd rather not have a process running 24/7 unless it's needed.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Also does anyone know if this service is needed for TRIM support? I'd rather not have a process running 24/7 unless it's needed.

I'm looking for more info on this as well.


----------



## Evtron

*Enable TRIM*
Go to the Command Prompt and type:
fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 0

*Disable TRIM*
Go to the Command Prompt and type:
fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 1

*How do you know if TRIM is working in Windows 7?*
Go to the Command Prompt and type:
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify

DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)


----------



## d0gZpAw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evtron;8833638[B*
How do you know if TRIM is working in Windows 7?[/B]
Go to the Command Prompt and type:
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify

DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)

Heh, not quite sure I believe this part.. When I installed Win7 x64 on 2xSSD RAID0 (OCZ Vertex v1.5) using the old iaStor drivers, this command told me TRIM commands were enabled.. And I doubt I had TRIM support at the time.

After updating the drivers, my reads went from 300MB/s to 370MB/s, and improvements in 4K performance too, most predominantly the 64thrd performance, which seems to have jumped 5x!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Also does anyone know if this service is needed for TRIM support? I'd rather not have a process running 24/7 unless it's needed.


Doubtful. I think this is just monitoring software.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evtron*


*How do you know if TRIM is working in Windows 7?*
Go to the Command Prompt and type:
fsutil behavior query disabledeletenotify

DisableDeleteNotify = 1 (Windows TRIM commands are disabled)
DisableDeleteNotify = 0 (Windows TRIM commands are enabled)


Incorrect. Please see my Post #44.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Doubtful. I think this is just monitoring software.

Incorrect. Please see my Post #44.



Can you elaborate?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


Can you elaborate?


See #44: http://www.overclock.net/8828813-post44.html


----------



## flamingoyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flamingoyster*


Edit: Is this Intel's best 160 GB drive? (Intel X25-M Mainstream SSDSA2MH160G2R5) Also, what stripe is best for raid ssd's? I've seen different information on this.


Bumping this question


----------



## GfhTattoo

let windows 7 do it.


----------



## activ228

so can anyone confirm if this driver supports trim in a SSD raid array? if it does i'm buying another one.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
Bumping this question









Yes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GfhTattoo* 
let windows 7 do it.

To bad windows 7 can't support TRIM with raid arrays yet... thats the whole point. Unless i'm misunderstanding the point of your post. Otherwise...







.


----------



## TopFuel1471

I win. Epically.

Here's how I read all this:

ICH10R - got it.
Supports RAID 0 - use it.
Works with all SSDs - got them.
?????
Profit!

Thanks!


----------



## Voidsplit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murlocke*


Not sure if TRIM is working or not.

A single 80GB X25-M advertises 70MB/s writes. So I should be getting around 130-140MB/s writes with 2 in Raid 0. My writes are still all over the place.



Not sure what to tell you, my speeds have been the same before and after the update, my reads and writes are good.


----------



## Pings

Intel RAID driver adds pass-through TRIM support

What's this all about?


----------



## DannyM

Quote:



Here's what Intel told us before the update hit the web last Friday:

Quote:



The latest: IntelÂ® RST 9.6 will be released this week which includes TRIM support for SSDs. It will support TRIM with SSDs in an AHCI configuration, or with the RAID controller enabled and the SSD is used as a pass through device. An example of this use case is for users that want to use the SSD as a boot drive but still be able to RAID multiple HDDs together to allow for large protect data storage - a great use for the home theater PC. TRIM support for SSDs in a RAID configuration is under investigation and is not included in IntelÂ® RST 9.6.


Translation: if your Intel storage controller is set to RAID mode, you'll now be able to benefit from your solid-state drive's TRIM functionality when running it alongside a RAID array comprised of mechanical drives. TRIM isn't supported for SSDs participating in a RAID array, however. Intel may add that feature in the future, but it hasn't committed to doing so.



Sounds like no trim on raided SSD's. It will allow you to run non raided SSD's with trim support and support mechanical HDD's in RAID. But from what intel said....trim support is not yet enabled or working for raided'd SSD's according to their post.


----------



## sacmo77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyM*


Sounds like no trim on raided SSD's. It will allow you to run non raided SSD's with trim support and support mechanical HDD's in RAID. But from what intel said....trim support is not yet enabled or working for raided'd SSD's according to their post.


So does that mean that they are working on SSD's next ?


----------



## DrFPS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Murlocke* 
Not sure if TRIM is working or not.

A single 80GB X25-M advertises 70MB/s writes. So I should be getting around 130-140MB/s writes with 2 in Raid 0. My writes are still all over the place.

DannyM if you would have read the thread. Trim is working with raid0 and new intel rapid storage drivers. Plz read thread.

OK Murlocke you have problem. I've got the steps down.
Download and run As SSD. Under the istor heading will be your offset bit.

It will be green or red in color. Green is the correct partition offset bit. It should be 1048 or >. If you installed win 7 on a free space ssd, it will be (green 103424k ok).

Drive indexing is turn off, correct? Write back cache turned off, correct?
---------------------------------------------------------------------
I have developed a problem. My computer is booting so fast I'm getting yellow exclamation marks for intel rapid storage and internet connection in the task manager. It started doing this with the new drivers.
The raid0 drives of course are online, or it wouldn't boot right. However on a cold start the internet is dead No connection found. Restart fixes it.

My boot times went from 18 sec to 14secs with trim enabled/ new drivers raid 0.
I'll plan on a win7 repair. Anyone else having a problem such as this?


----------



## DuckieHo

Has anyone tested TRIM working?

Quote:

TRIM support for SSDs in a RAID configuration is under investigation and is not included in IntelÂ® RST 9.6.


----------



## DuckieHo

Just confirmed... http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/fo...tion(-)/page12

Just like I original suspected....

*SSDs in an array do NOT receive TRIM.*


----------



## elementskater706

Crap. I thought this driver enabled TRIM for SSD's in raid. Oh well.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DrFPS* 
DannyM if you would have read the thread. Trim is working with raid0 and new intel rapid storage drivers. Plz read thread.

OK Murlocke you have problem. I've got the steps down.
Download and run As SSD. Under the istor heading will be your offset bit.

It will be green or red in color. Green is the correct partition offset bit. It should be 1048 or >. If you installed win 7 on a free space ssd, it will be (green 103424k ok).

Drive indexing is turn off, correct? Write back cache turned off, correct?
---------------------------------------------------------------------
I have developed a problem. My computer is booting so fast I'm getting yellow exclamation marks for intel rapid storage and internet connection in the task manager. It started doing this with the new drivers.
The raid0 drives of course are online, or it wouldn't boot right. However on a cold start the internet is dead No connection found. Restart fixes it.

My boot times went from 18 sec to 14secs with trim enabled/ new drivers raid 0.
I'll plan on a win7 repair. Anyone else having a problem such as this?

Why are my writes not correct? They are drives that have been in use for 8 months without TRIM support, and TRIM support still doesn't exist. So writes will suffer around 30% after the drive has been filled up a couple times. That's the whole point of TRIM.

I don't get how you think I should be getting 225MB/s writes when the single drive claims 70MB/s. 2 drives in Raid 0 can't get much higher than 140MB/s (double the single drive).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Voidsplit* 
Not sure what to tell you, my speeds have been the same before and after the update, my reads and writes are good.


I'm confused what you are trying to tell me? That benchmark is reads, not writes. Even without TRIM read speeds only drop around 5%, it's the write speeds that drop a lot. I get 550MB/s average reads, you get 400MB/s average.


----------



## flamingoyster

Wait -- so RAIDed SSD's still can't TRIM? Is that the verdict? Ugh. How disappointing.


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flamingoyster* 
Wait -- so RAIDed SSD's still can't TRIM? Is that the verdict? Ugh. How disappointing.

Yes. What this does is allow SSD's NOT IN A RAID ARRAY to reciever the TRIM command while the ICH10R is in RAID mode.
So lets say you have a 2xWD6400AAKS in a RAID 0. You are using it for things like page file, iso's you want to mount, your documents folder, etc. You also have an SSD for your OS and programs. Before that SSD couldn't use TRIM while the ICH10R was in RAID mode. Now it can.

A good step forward and useful for the many people who have RAID arrays of various kinds with an SSD as well.


----------



## u238

Weak. I guess it's a step forward, but not quite what I was hoping for. How well does garbage collection work in comparison to trim?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *u238* 
Weak. I guess it's a step forward, but not quite what I was hoping for. How well does garbage collection work in comparison to trim?

Close enough.


----------



## Protantus

Thanks Danny, I saw this just when I was about to push the buy on a couple of OCZ Vertex SSDs, though credit seems to go to Cyril Kowaliski who did the digging and broke the update. Looks like there remains no option to RAID 0/1 SSDs and have TRIM. I would not buy on INTEL's 'see it later' option.


----------

